# Ever been so mad you could almost choke someone?



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

I just had my friend from animal control come by to show me some sick batum chickens. They were not chickens. They were red junglefowl. Man had moved away and left them shut up. Lots of food there, butttt it was all moldy and stunk to high heaven. The birds were suffering from food poisoning and god knows what else. I hated to tell him but they were to far gone and had to be put down. Gawd my heart aches over that. Why couldn't this guy have gave them to someone. I am so upset/mad I am shaking. There are some cruel people in this world. Jim


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

i just don't get either Jim...it just does'nt make any sense...im right there with you on being p_ _ _ _ _ off...even letting them out to the outdoors would have been better than that cruelty...unbelievable....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

the guy will have to pay for what he did one way or another.
We all have to answer for what we have done in life


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Jim, peoples ignorance does not have an end 

Dont take it on to mailman, thou....LOL

Im sorry , you had to go throu that expierience.

Nell


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

StoN3d said:


> the guy will have to pay for what he did one way or another.
> *We all have to answer for what we have done in life


It amazes me how people think, like these living creatures were just objects and didn't suffer....

*Yes, we all do and so will he, it is best to pray for people like that.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry you had to experience that, and sorry for the chicks.  I think the most we can do is help what we can and try to report the bad guys we run into along the way. What a shame.


----------

